# Wild Side Offers Football Designs For Creating Fall Fanwear



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

As schools reconvene and football practice begins, decorators should be preparing to create fanwear for students, friends and family of the teams. The Wild Side offers a great selection of football designs that make a great shirt by itself or can be further personalized. 

For the ladies’ there is a generous selection of rhinestone designs with sayings such as “Keep Calm and Play On,” “Football Mom,” and “Love” with the O in the shape of a football. Screen printed choices include “Football Girl” with a puppy, “I watch football with my daddy,” and “All Game, All Day.”

Both the rhinestone and the screen printed designs are full-front sizes and can go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. The screen printed versions are full-color hot-split ink. Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To see selections, go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results.

The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

